# Nice Any Bull Spots



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Went out scouting last weekend found a few very promising any bull spots to hunt..overall 20 elk and a few nice bulls in the area, not to mention the nice 4 point buck i saw last night..BTW to the guy who left your stand up all year along with the 5 gallons of piss and trash all around.....I cut your stand down and turned it into the sheriff... oh and im taking your spot because you obviously dont deserve it...and if i see you, we're going to have some serious words about what the term "pack it in pack it out means".-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What is the point of pissing in a 5 gallon jug when in the backcountry? Maybe he is a "Trucker" and does it out of habit.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe it was cow elk urine?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey!! That was my moonshine! -------SS


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Groganite said:


> Went out scouting last weekend found a few very promising any bull spots to hunt..overall 20 elk and a few nice bulls in the area, not to mention the nice 4 point buck i saw last night..BTW to the guy who left your stand up all year along with the 5 gallons of piss and trash all around.....I cut your stand down and turned it into the sheriff... oh and im taking your spot because you obviously dont deserve it...and if i see you, we're going to have some serious words about what the term "pack it in pack it out means".-O,-


Good on ya! I am glad I am not the only "stand thief" out there.


----------



## elkaholic89 (May 27, 2014)

This is my first time commenting on this forum, so here it goes... +1 Groganite. Not many things as frustrating as walking through the forest and coming across a bunch of garbage at a prime elk spot! Some people really don't appreciate the outdoors I guess. Good on ya for taking action... Hopefully he doesn't get mad and retaliate against you. I hunted on an open unit last year (my first year archery hunting) and was fortunate enough to harvest a nice bull, but shortly thereafter some guys came to my spot and placed old broadheads point-up at the base of my stand. 
I feel like that was somewhat of an extreme case, but you sometimes have to choose your battles wisely on some of these open unit areas.... Hopefully it doesn't end up becoming a big deal where the spot ends up getting sabotaged and no one gets to hunt it...


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

elkaholic89 said:


> This is my first time commenting on this forum, so here it goes... +1 Groganite. Not many things as frustrating as walking through the forest and coming across a bunch of garbage at a prime elk spot! Some people really don't appreciate the outdoors I guess. Good on ya for taking action... Hopefully he doesn't get mad and retaliate against you. I hunted on an open unit last year (my first year archery hunting) and was fortunate enough to harvest a nice bull, but shortly thereafter some guys came to my spot and placed old broadheads point-up at the base of my stand.
> I feel like that was somewhat of an extreme case, but you sometimes have to choose your battles wisely on some of these open unit areas.... Hopefully it doesn't end up becoming a big deal where the spot ends up getting sabotaged and no one gets to hunt it...


Are you kidding me?? Who would do that and why?? :sad: I guess as sportsman we are not immune to the degenerate perception of life value that seems to be plaguing our fellow man. But congrats on your bull. I'd love to see some pics :grin:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

The worst part wasn't the gallons of piss themselves, but the mold that had built up in the jugs. Groganite and myself were just a little sick to our stomach's...-O,-


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

I am not a bow hunter but love to hike and chase grouse around in one of these open bull units. This spring while I was up hiking around in the same area chasing mushrooms I too came upon some "bow hunter bombs" and trash. I didn't have a trash bag with me at the time but have since gone back and cleaned up the area. Last fall when I was up in the same area I talked to some of the bow hunters and some were very upset at people taking cameras and stands. They started passing pictures around of people who they had caught on camera trying to take their stuff. One set of hunters who had their camera stolen started packing pistols and looking for the guys who took their stuff. I would be VERY careful about taking people's stuff and later confronting them. It is just not worth the risk of starting a trail rage incident. The last thing we need is a bunch of bad publicity from hunters taking it out on each other. Just be a good sport and clean it up, then leave them a note that says "Your mother doesn't live up here, clean up after yourself".


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> The worst part wasn't the gallons of piss themselves, but the mold that had built up in the jugs. Groganite and myself were just a little sick to our stomach's...-O,-


Gross -O,- And you actually cleaned it up?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

If I ever did meet the guy i would think WWJD... probably light him on fire and send him to hell...>>O


----------



## mtnwldman (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a sad situation that is happening more often these days. People don't seem to have respect anymore. Not sure who to fear more the bears or other hunters. Glad to see some still do and clean up after those who think its to much to ask to clean up after themselves. Many thanks and much respect owed to you.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad you did the right thing and cleaned up the gross mess. In a perfect world, a CO would set up his own surveillance in the area to identify the individuals responsible. Then, a prudent judge would let them serve a couple weekends in jail while losing their hunting privileges for a few years while they pay off a hefty fine and do a couple hundred hours of community service cleaning the crappers at state parks all summer.----SS


----------

